# Yellow/Blue HMPK x Yellow Marble HMPK



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

Spawn took place yesterday 4/24/21!

























They spawned within an hour of the female being released. They were READY. LOL


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

How are the fry doing?


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

They hatched! Not a huge spawn but they’re doing ok. I combined the spawn with my other spawn that was 2 days older to keep tank cleaning and feeding easier.


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

Exciting news, pictures when they grow will be awesome.


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

Combined my two spawns together in one bucket. Easily 200 between the 2! See my HMPK spawn thread for more photos


----------

